# Two of the  steam engine model



## Nikolay Lebedev

I made those models without a lather at all - like a beginner. For one of the model (double acting) I took a cylinder from the gas cylinder for a car door than i did as it is shown at photos. Another the cylinders are made from the gun cartage (caliber 28) The pump is also made from the details bought in a car shop. the valve piston i made round by an ordinary driller. The description i took from the USSR model books for teenagers.


----------



## lazylathe

Hi Nikolay,

Very nice work!! ;D
Great use of what you have at hand and can be modified to do what you need!

Imagine what you could do with a lathe!

Andrew


----------



## Tony Bird

Hi Nikolay,
Congratulations a remarkable use of bits and pieces.. Look forward to your next model.
Regards Tony.


----------



## compspecial

Nikolay, I think you could build an engine out of just about anything! and its great to see them running on steam, well done!
                    Stew


----------



## dsquire

Nikolay 

Wow. That is some very impressive work especially when you consider that you don't have a lathe. When you get a lathe I would venture to say that there will be no limits on what you might build. It goes to show how much one can do when you have the determination and patience. I will be watching for more projects from you when you get time. Keep up the good work. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Maryak

Kolya,

Two very nice models. :bow: :bow:

I can't imagine doing them without a lathe.

Where in RF is your city ???

My wife is from Novosibirsk and we also have family in Moscow.

&#1057; &#1091;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;&#1084;
Bob


----------



## Tin Falcon

great examples of the use of the most important tools we have:
the mind 
the imagination
our hands.
Things likes lathes and mills just make the job easier.
Tin


----------

